# Natural Recipe



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything or tried the Natural recipe grain free. One of the ingrediants is pumpkin. Thanks for positive or negative input.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you mean Nature's Recipe food?

Del Monte: Nature's Recipe

If this is the food you mean, I wouldn't consider it a "bad" food by taking a quick look at the ingredients. I do not know what "chicken digest" is, but it doesn't sound good. It is made by Del Monte Foods which I am not sure I would trust to make the highest quality dog food. They do not state whether their meat is ethoxyquin-free which is banned for use in human consumption because it is believed to be carcinogenic.

I try and select a food that is listed in the Whole Dog Journal. Here is the list for 2011 approved dry dog foods that I found on another website (note that foods are alphebetized by manufacturer, so Orijen/Acana is listed under Champion Pet Foods, etc):

ADDICTION addictionfoods.com

ANNAMAET Annamaet Petfoods - a Holistic & Natural Way to Feed Your Pet

ARTEMIS Artemis - Holistic Approach to Pet Food

BACK TO BASICS Back To Basics ... The hunt ends March 2011.

BENCH & FIELD Bench and Field Pet Foods

BLUE BUFFALO Blue Buffalo — Discover the Best Dog Food and Cat Foods with our Pet Food Comparison Tools

BLUE SEAL BY NATURE By Nature Pet Foods – Natural and Organic Nutritionally Complete Pet Food

BREEDER'S CHOICE PINNACLE Pinnacle® - Holistic Limited Ingredient Dog and Cat Foods

BURNS PET HEALTH Burns Pet Health - natural Food for Dogs and Cats

CANIDAE Dog Food: All Natural, High Quality, Holistic Pet Food. Dog Foods, Cat Foods, Dog Biscuits

CANINE CAVIAR Canine Caviar Home

CASTOR & POLLUX (ORGANIX & ULTRAMIX) Natural Pet Food-Organic Dog Food-Organic Cat Food | Castor & Pollux Pet Works

CHAMPION PET FOODS (ORIJEN & ACANA) Champion Petfoods | Home

DELLA NATURA (WENAEWE) Dellanatura oficial dealer Wenaewe Organic Pet Food USA & CANADA

DIAMOND (TASTE OF THE WILD; PREMIUM EDGE; CHICKEN SOUP) diamond dog food pet product at diamondpetproducts.com

NATURAL BALANCE www.naturalbalancepet.com

DOGSWELL Home

DR. G'S FRESH PET FOOD Dr. G's World's Freshest Holistic Natural Dog Food, Preservative Free Dry Dog Food, Dry Cat Food and Premium Dog Food Secrets - Home Page

DR. TIM'S PET FOOD Dr. Tim's | Premium All Natural Pet Food

DRS. FOSTER & SMITH Pet Supplies | Dog & Cat Supplies, Pet Meds | DrsFosterSmith.com Pet Products

EARTHBORN HOLISTIC Home : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food

EVANGER'S Evanger's Dog and Cat Food Company

FIRSTMATE PET FOODS FirstMate - pet foods

FROMM FAMILY FOODS Fromm Family Foods - Gourmet Pet Food, Naturally Holistic

HORIZON PET NUTRITION Horizon Pet Nutrition

LAUGHING DOG Laughing Dog All Natural Pet Products

LINCOLN BIOTECH (ZINPRO) www.lincolnbiotech.com

LOTUS NATURAL FOODS LOTUS Natural Food For Pets

MERRICK Merrick Pet Foods : merrickpetcare.com

MULLIGAN STEW Mulligan Stew™ Pet Food : All Natural Pet Nutrition

NATURA PET PRODUCTS The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World – Natural & Organic Pet Food – Natura Pet Products

NATURE'S VARIETY Nature's Variety

OMNIPRO PET FOODS www.omnipropet.com

PERFECT HEALTH DIET PRODUCTS PHDPRODUCTS.COM

PET CHEF EXPRESS Pet Chef Express

PETCUREAN Petcurean Pet Nutrition

PET VALU (PERFORMATRIN ULTRA) Performatrin Ultra

PRECISE PET PRODUCTS Precise Pet Products |

SMARTPAK CANINE (LIVESMART FORMULA) Healthy Solutions for Happy Dogs

SOLID GOLD Solid Gold Health Products for Pets - Home

TUFFY'S (NATURAL PLANET ORGANICS; NUTRISOURCE; PUREVITA) Nutri Source Dog Foods

VERUS PET FOODS VeRUS All natural holistic human grade pet food, dog & cat food

WELLPET (WELLNESS; HOLISTIC SELECT; SIMPLE SOLUTIONS; CORE) WellPet - The Healthiest Natural Products for Pets


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oops, double post. Deleted.


----------

